# Karpfen im Biotop



## Icaros (23. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, zusätzlich zu meinen ca. 10-20 Gold/Koifischen, die sich schon seit knapp 7 Jahren pudelwohl in meinem Biotop fühlen bzw. vermehren, habe ich jetzt 2 kleinere __ Schuppenkarpfen und 2 Spiegelkarpfen eingesetzt. Der Biotop ist leider nur 1,10cm tief an der tiefsten Stelle. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob die Karpfen den Winter mittels so einer Teichglocke aus Styropor überleben können bzw. ob es sinnvoll ist die Karpfen im Teich zu behalten. Die 2 Schupper haben sich schon an den Teich gewöhnt und nehmen bereits Schwimmfutter von der Oberfläche an.


----------



## karsten. (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Karpfen im Biotop*

Hallo

zeig doch mal ein par Bilder von Deinem Teich 


mfG


----------



## Icaros (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Karpfen im Biotop*


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Karpfen im Biotop*

Hallo

Willkommen hier im Forum

Was meinst du mit Gold/Koifischen? 
Goldfische oder Koi? Beides?  Wie viele von welchen?

Die Frage ob deine Karpfen den Winter überleben macht mir keine Gedanken (werden sie wahrscheinlich nicht da Teich zu flach ) 
ich frage mich eher ob sie überhaupt in dem Teich überleben können. 
Auf dem Bild sieht der Teich sehr klein aus schätze mal auf 5 max. 6000l.
Und du hast darin soviele Fische jetzt noch Karpfen dazu die den Teich nochmal belasten und das alles ohne Filteranlage.
Das kann und wird nicht lange gut gehen.


----------

